# HR20-700 "Grayed-out" channels in the guide



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just added a bunch of the sports channels in the 600's to my favorite channels list. In the guide, a majority of them are "grayed out". Why is that?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

These are channels that the system believes you don't get. If you think you should get them, call DIRECTV and have them refresh your services.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I reset my sat.'s because I couldn't get PBS HD, and ever since I did, all my local HD's are greyed out. I get them with an OTA antenna, so I'm not sure why they did that, and I still don't get PBS HD.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I added the 3 Showtime/TMC HD channels last night so I could go through the guide and set recordings for the free preview next weekend. Showtime West HD was greyed out and when I set a recording on it, I got a warning that since my "receiver is not authorized to receive this channel, the recording may fail" or something to that effect. I set the recording anyway and hopefully it will work. Showtime Too HD and TMC HD were not greyed out. Weird that 1 within a premium package would be but not the others.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> These are channels that the system believes you don't get. If you think you should get them, call DIRECTV and have them refresh your services.


Thank you, Stuart.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> These are channels that the system believes you don't get. If you think you should get them, call DIRECTV and have them refresh your services.


You can also do this online. Login to your account at directv.com and the left-hand side of the screen choose "Customer Service", then "Troubleshooting", then "Channel Trouble". Click "Missing Channels" on the middle pane, then on the last bullet point of the resulting solution list, click the link for "Finally, try resetting the affected receiver by CLICKING HERE." You can then check the box(es) for the affected receivers and they will send a service refresh.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> These are channels that the system believes you don't get. If you think you should get them, call DIRECTV and have them refresh your services.


I did the refresh online, Stuart, but still get all of the greyed channels. That didn't fix it.


----------

